# Please Assist



## Vian Booysen (1/7/20)

Hi Guys,

I am struggling to place an order on the "new?" Vape King Website, I have entered all details (auto-saved due to my subscription) but once I select 'Place my Order' the page jumps to the top and I can not seem to proceed from this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (1/7/20)

@Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/7/20)

@Vian Booysen please try again it should be working now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

